# Please can I have a view from Egg Donors to help my friend?



## alimey (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there

My husband & I have asked a dear friend to donate eggs to us and we are still all in the discussion stage.  We will be using CRM in London (which we are familiar & very much trust & like having had 5 IVF cycles there).

My friend is particularly keen to hear from anyone who has donated eggs altruistically to understand what the experience might be like - and we haven't been able to find much on the web.

I would be so grateful if anyone who is willing to share their story of donation would be kind enough to post what it was like from their POV and anything else which you think she might find helpful in making her decision.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello! I'm sorry I can't help, but it's an interesting question, so I hope someone comes along and shares with you. 

What a lovely friend! Good luck!

AO


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

What would she like to know? I donated 9 eggs as part of an egg sharing agreement and my mum donated 28 eggs 20 years ago altruistically.  In fact, its thanks to my mum and women like her that allowed their eggs to be experimented on (you couldn't freeze eggs 20 years ago) that blessed DH and I to have egg sharing IVF!  Now there are 9 eggs in the freezer ready for their mums and dads!

I feel amazing about donating my eggs!!  I know that those eggs are grow into happy, loved and amazing people because I know that their mums and dads are already imagining the amazing life they'll have as a family.  I don't feel like they are 'my eggs', I feel like I have given somebody a bit of the jigsaw puzzle they need to achieve their family.  

Obviously the drugs, scans, EC etc are quite tough going but the ultimate aim is so worth it! 

Good luck!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello Alimey,

I think you may find out more information if you contact the National Gamete Donation Trust (http://www.ngdt.co.uk/). They will be able to give your friend help and information on what it is like to be an egg donor.

I am sure you will all also receive counselling at CRM and this will obviously be a valuable space to explore how you all feel about egg donation and especially known egg donation.

Best of luck to you!

Daisy
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

